# Beginner Body Builder



## goodwinm2005 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hi there. My name is Michael Goodwin, i'm 14 and i have been weight training and body building properly for around 6 months now. I'd just like to post what my personal bests are at the moment, so here we go.  
Note: I know my bench press isn't brilliant but i really want to improve it. Please any tips or advice would be much appreiciated . 
Note: i dont take supplements of any kind, or steroids. i want natural strength 
I have only mainly tried to get my pb in bench and leg press. 

Bench Press: 176 lbs
Leg Press : 531 lbs (This is the maximum weight my gym has, so i could do higher)

Please reply,
thanks Mike


----------



## milliman (Sep 30, 2004)

Those are pretty big numbers for a 14 year old. 

Are you sure you aren't inflating the numbers a little ?


----------



## Zac2013 (Sep 30, 2004)

Some reason I don't believe those numbers he posted, but if thier real keep up the progess.


----------



## milliman (Sep 30, 2004)

Welcome Michael,

I guess your silence is due to your blushing that someone 
noticed your inflated numbers.

gotcha


----------



## Vieope (Sep 30, 2004)

_I was about to say that but I didn´t want to be the one to start doubting about his numbers.  
Welcome  _


----------



## Arnold (Sep 30, 2004)

goodwinm2005 welcome to IM!


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 30, 2004)

Welcome to IM! Although those numbers are pretty insane for a 14 year old.


----------



## goodwinm2005 (Sep 30, 2004)

Thanks all for replying to me. I feel more homey now lol.
  I know my leg press might sound a bit insane but I honestly can do 531 lbs. which is 241kg if u don't measure in lbs. I am a big built chap.  I am not making this up or strecthing the numbers.  I'll have to get some proof won't I , 
 I'l leave it up2 you,
 has anyone got any questions or ways I could improve this press' 
 thanks agen, Mike


----------



## goodwinm2005 (Sep 30, 2004)

Oh yes and the reason i didn't reply to earlier replies was because i was asleep.


----------



## goodwinm2005 (Oct 1, 2004)

I think the 2 parts of my body that need improving are, my arms and abs
  could you sugest any points on how i can improve, and get some good luckin abs. thanks
  MIke


----------

